

Building a DIY Oven for DIY Powder Coating - sizzle
http://www.homediystuff.com/building-a-diy-oven-from-filing-cabinet/

======
hugs
Ironically, lack of DIY/consumer powder coating (and, perhaps, more
significantly -- steel bending) tools were reasons Bre Pettis gave for why
MakerBot went closed source.

"Some of the shifts we’ve just made, that’ve made some people grumpy. We are
not sharing the design files for the body of the Replicator 2. That’s because
it’s powder coated steel, and unless you have, like, an open-source
steelbender, you’re not going to be able to do this, it’s not something you
can do, at home. It’s something that really you have to have a manufacturing
facility to do." [[http://makezine.com/2012/09/28/bre-pettis-ohs-challenges-
of-...](http://makezine.com/2012/09/28/bre-pettis-ohs-challenges-of-open-
source-consumer-products/)]

~~~
karmicthreat
The frame of the Replicator 2 is very simple. You can get a 40$ sheet metal
brake at harbor freight and a blind rivet setup for 20$. It was just an excuse
on the part of makerbot to take things closed source.

Everyone should have a rivet gun though. Extremely useful when you have sheet
metal that needs to be fastened.

~~~
jloughry
I had to look up "blind rivet" because I've always heard them called "pop
rivets". I agree, though: it's my new favourite tool. Be sure to buy a box of
different size rivets at the same time; having the right length to hand is
critical, and unlike screws they can't be cut shorter. But the tool is magical
---it attaches things securely when you can only get to one side, with a joint
that is strong, rigid, and low-profile. Best tool ever.

------
gregpilling
This seems like a lot of work. For an oven, an old toaster oven works. An old
home oven would work. We even learned the hard way that powder that gets on
the shop truck when it is in the sun will bake on. I have two industrial
powder coating ovens. One is 6'x6'x10' and heated with gas, the other is
6'x6'x6" and is electric. I purchased them for less than $8000 each, the gas
one was used and the electric was new.

You can get a usable powder gun here for $169.00
[http://www.eastwood.com/paints/hotcoat-powder-
coating/powder...](http://www.eastwood.com/paints/hotcoat-powder-
coating/powder-coat-guns.html) We have one for prototypes and as a backup. It
works ok, and is fine for hobbyists. It would not last in a production
environment (we have a pricey $7K Nordson for that)

Source - we powder coat 500 pieces a day.

------
lvcoatings
Actually jessaustin, powder coating does not chip if the pretreatment is done
properly. Powder coating is far more durable than any liquid coating
available. Far more superior in finish without the runs, fading and sagging.
There are ways to test for adhesion, impact resistance and hardness. For more
information check out the PCI.com or ccaiweb.com both have finishing handbooks
to help novice coaters.

------
discardorama
I have no experience here, but I'm wondering why not use a regular kitchen
oven, if all you want is 400F temperature? My kitchen oven easily goes to
500F.

~~~
schreiaj
Toxic outgassing. You COULD use a regular kitchen oven but then you should no
longer use it for food.

~~~
vonmoltke
Same reason you need a dedicated toaster oven for solder reflow.

That said, if you are not fortunate enough to have something like a couple
scrap bar heaters lying around, getting an old electric oven off Craigslist or
similar is not a bad alternative.

------
jessaustin
Powdercoating is great until it chips. After that it's inferior to regular
paint, because regular paint can be retouched easily.

